# Alien-Erfinder H. R. Giger ist tot



## Death Row (13 Mai 2014)

> Der "Alien"-Erfinder H.R. Giger ist an den Folgen eines Sturzes gestorben, das berichtet das Schweizer Fernsehen. Der Oscar-Preisträger wurde 74 Jahre alt.....



Quelle:
Alien-Erfinder H.R. Giger ist tot - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Sehr schade, ein großartiger Künstler. Seine Werke waren zwar stets abgefahren und nicht unbedingt für's Wohnzimmer geeignet, aber ihm haben wir u.a. den Xenomorph aus dem Film "Alien" zu verdanken.



 

 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Mai 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Sehr schade, ein großartiger Künstler. Seine Werke waren zwar stets abgefahren und nicht unbedingt für's Wohnzimmer geeignet, aber ihm haben wir u.a. den Xenomorph aus dem Film "Alien" zu verdanken.



Für mein Wohnzimmer schon 

RIP H.R.


----------



## Mandalorianer (13 Mai 2014)

da fehlen mir gerade echt die Worte ein wirklich grossartiger Künstler
ist da von uns gegangen . Ich habe auch diverse Bildbände von ihm .

Ruhe in Frieden Hansruedi


----------



## Apus72 (13 Mai 2014)

Ich fand seine Schöpfungen auch fantastisch, angenehm 'krank' ...
RIP


----------



## willis (13 Mai 2014)

schade, hat einen tollen Job gemacht...






*
*


----------



## MetalFan (13 Mai 2014)

Ich muss gestehen das mir sein Name spontan nicht wirklich etwas gesagt hat. 

Von seinen Werken habe ich natürlich "Alien" und "Species" vor Augen.

Durch seine Arbeit wird er immer im Gedächtnis und zu einen der Größten in seinem Fach bleiben!

R.I.P.


----------



## Akrueger100 (13 Mai 2014)

Als Fan fehlen mir die Worte


----------



## Suicide King (13 Mai 2014)

Bin auch gerade etwas sprachlos. Bin zwar kein Fan, habe aber schon ein paar seiner Werke als Poster. Ich werde wohl mal wieder ein paar aufhängen für mehrere Woche.


----------



## stuftuf (13 Mai 2014)

ein ganz Großer ist von uns gegangen!

Ruhe in Frieden!!!!!!!


----------



## Flaming Sword (15 Mai 2014)

Seine Werke imponieren mir schon seit Jahrzehnten. Da hat sich leider in meinen Augen ein wahrer Meister verabschiedet.

R.I.P.


----------



## WEBINATOR (16 Mai 2014)

Ja, schade :-( sad sad :-(
H.R. rulez!

Rest in peace!


----------



## light1 (16 Mai 2014)

Sehr schade.. r.i.p


----------

